# My New Puppy



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I'm finally doing it -- I'm getting myself a new puppy. Here she is at 9 weeks -- weighing in at 1 pound 9 oz.

I'm hoping to get her around March 15th. Isn't she adorable???!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love.

No -- I haven't told Lacie or Tilly yet and haven't even told Jerry. With all the bad things going on, I just had to do something for Lynn and this is what I decided to do -- get this adorable little girl!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722612


> Yes -- I'm finally doing it -- I'm getting myself a new puppy. Here she is at 9 weeks -- weighing in at 1 pound 9 oz.
> 
> I'm hoping to get her around March 15th. Isn't she adorable???!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love.
> 
> ...



*how exciting and lovely!!!
what is her name?

ohh I am happy for you :grouphug: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats , Lynn. She is beautiful and you deserve her :wub: :wub: 
All The Best :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

(((((Lynn)))))) She is too cute! :cloud9: Such a sweet face. :tender: I am so excited for you. Keep us informed.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

awwww she is precious! :wub: you are so lucky! Where are you getting her from?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great, Lynn - can't think of anything better to cheer you up than a new puppy!! She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, what a little doll she is!!! Congratulations to you and I totally understand your doing it...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW, haven't decided on her name yet. I'm narrowing it down and then we'll vote here on SM. When she's here I'll tell you where she's from. In the meantime, you can all guess.

And - - - she's a 1/2 sister to one of our newer additions here.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is adorable! Is she related to any of mine? Can't wait until she is in your arms!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworks: Congrats to you! She's so tiny and sweet! :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

How exciting for you. All new puppies are wonderful and that one looks especially wonderful :wub: 
Congratulations. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! :cheer:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

SHe is PERFECT and you deserve her!!!

~Daisy


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

Aww she is super cute! I just got a puppie but looking at everyone elses doggies makes me wanna get another one too lol. :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

What a doll!

Can't wait to find out more about her and see the name poll!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww so precious ^_^ congrats


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a darling thing she is!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations!! That is one sure way to take your mind off bad times!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Good for you, Lynne! If I can't get another, I want everyone else to get one! And, I bet Jerry will be as excited as you are! Congratulations!

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Lynn - she's adorable - what a smooshy face .... I want to pick her up and hold her :wub: 

You better bring her to Newport when she is still a baby ... Congrats - you certainly deserve it :smilie_daumenpos: 

I bet your husband is going to love to recouperate with her in his lap ..... awwww ...

Stop teasing - where and who is she related to - I can't wait till mid March ... I hate surprises !!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. You certainly deserve something good and fun in your life now. Can't wait to see more of the Little Miss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WHAT!!??!!! you're really gonna do it?!!!!!! :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: 


She is beautiful!!!! Look at that face!!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwww, she's precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: Can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is gorgeous and I'm very happy for you but its downright mean to leave us guessing until March.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness ! What a little doll baby she is........ Cutie-pa-tootie!

I named my "Emma", Hubby named our "Twinkle Little Star"........ you are smart to have a name poll.............

Your baby is just too cute and a petite one too !


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, I could not possibly be any happier for you...oh the joy!! She's s little doll...soooo cute.... :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is adorable, Lynn! Can't wait to watch her grow up on SM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't she just a little doll? 

And, please so to this link and help me name her.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=42853


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722746


> Isn't she just a little doll?
> 
> And, please so to this link and help me name her.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=42853[/B]



You're avoiding my PLEAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She looks adorable. But for me all puppies look adorable. I love puppy pictures.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Good for you, Lynn. I'm so happy for you. She is just adorable. Just what you need to make you smile :biggrin: . I have to look at the names now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I could not be more please for you Lynn!!!! I am so happy that you are doing something to make you happy!!!! Darling little fluffbutt!!! I can't wait to see more pics of her. Tell the breeder to send some along to you until you get her........and post them immediately!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! There is nothing in the world like a Maltese puppy. 
She's adorable and I don't know how I'll stand it until March!! 
Oh wait..... that's your puppy LOL I don't know how you'll stand it until March.
I can't wait to see more pictures of her and hear your puppy stories. :wub: 
Congratulations Lynn!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition, Lynn!!!! She is precious!!! :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my such news!!!! This lil girl is going to bring some much needed happiness to your home! I am soooo excited for you!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

AWWWW Lynn. You are going to make us wait...Geez....I think it is neat that she has a 1/2 sister here on SM. Keep the pics coming and in March (you are REALLY going to make us wait that long??????) you can tell us.

Lucky you...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Aw Lynn!! I can't wait to meet her!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Wow!!! But you will be posting updated pics right???? :dancing banana: I am ssssooooo happy for you about time you did something for yourself! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: When are you breaking the news to Jerry......LOL :smrofl: She is gorgeous Lynn!!!</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 9 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722919


> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">MARCH!!!! Wow!!! But you will be posting updated pics right???? :dancing banana: I am ssssooooo happy for you about time you did something for you! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: When are you breaking the news to Jerry......LOL :smrofl: She is gorgeous Lynn!!!</span>[/B]


I'm getting updated pics every week, so I will be sharing with everyone as I get them. I'm sooooooooooooooooooo excited (can't you tell).

When am I breaking the news to Jerry -- well, after I'm sure he won't have a heart attack over it. :smheat:  And she's so small that I might be able to convince him that she's not really a new addition -- just a new squeaky toy.  

Isn't she adorable?!!! Do you have pics of Bella at this age? Would love to compare.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aha! I had a feeling it wouldn't be too long after that last puppy post of yours! She is as cute as a button, I'm so happy for you!! It seems the girls have your husband wrapped around their paws and I'm sure it won't take this one long either. And at least Tilly will be glad to have her.  I can't believe you're holding out on who the breeder is, but as long as we get those weekly pics I guess I can't complain too much... Anyway, congrats this is so exciting!


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, she is def. soooo adorable! I too just love, love, love looking at puppy pics!! I cannot wait to see updated pics of your new baby girl and CONGRATULATIONS...I don't get my baby until the end of Feb either...time is going sooooooo slow now, I have to say! It was going at a pretty good pace there for a while, but now I just want it to be the end of Feb...BUT I keep telling myself not to rush the time because I know too well that 1st year of the puppy life goes soooo fast....my boy is getting read to turn 15 the end of Feb as well....seems like only a short time ago I was picking him up as a pup!!

Congrats, I cannot wait to see updated pics and find out who the breeder was...God knows I've probably contacted them in my journey...I think I contacted every breeder in the US, but I have to say all the research paid off!l :clap:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Awww she is too adorable!!! Good luck with everything :yahoo:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

So would I be wrong if I said your baby is half sister to Maggie's Bella?


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny, that's how I read that post, but hey what do I know, I'm too new here to put two and two together on everyone's precious babies...heck 1/2 the time I read & learn here more than I post, lol..can't wait to find out!

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723011


> So would I be wrong if I said your baby is half sister to Maggie's Bella? [/B]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Lynn I am so happy for you!!!! :wub: She is too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723011


> So would I be wrong if I said your baby is half sister to Maggie's Bella? [/B]


Maybe not half sister... but definitely related! 

We know she's not going to make us wait until March!! Lynne couldn't keep the secret that long 

She's darling.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722612


> Yes -- I'm finally doing it -- I'm getting myself a new puppy. Here she is at 9 weeks -- weighing in at 1 pound 9 oz.
> 
> I'm hoping to get her around March 15th. Isn't she adorable???!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love.
> 
> ...


What a little doll face! I'm sure the sheer anticipation of bringing her home will brighten everyday-I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, she's adorable. Congrats :Sooo cute:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722923


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 9 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722919





> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">MARCH!!!! Wow!!! But you will be posting updated pics right???? :dancing banana: I am ssssooooo happy for you about time you did something for you! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: When are you breaking the news to Jerry......LOL :smrofl: She is gorgeous Lynn!!!</span>[/B]


I'm getting updated pics every week, so I will be sharing with everyone as I get them. I'm sooooooooooooooooooo excited (can't you tell).

When am I breaking the news to Jerry -- well, after I'm sure he won't have a heart attack over it. :smheat:  And she's so small that I might be able to convince him that she's not really a new addition -- just a new squeaky toy.  

Isn't she adorable?!!! Do you have pics of Bella at this age? Would love to compare.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I only have this one.
[attachment=48162:bella_baby.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- I lasted a day -- yes an entire day without telling you who the breeder is. Heck -- I lasted 4 weeks before telling you that I was getting a puppy but that was probably only because of Jerry being in the hospital. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You're right -- I can't keep a secret that long. :biggrin: 

The breeder if CathyB - ChaCa Maltese and is 1/2 sister to Maggie's new little girl - Bella. The dam is one of Paula Frank's precious girls and the sire is one of Cathy's. Bella and my new baby have the same mother but different fathers.

This mostly came about because Paula is ill and has been placing a lot of her babies and I originally contacted Cathy about that because she and Dian are helping Paula with this. Anyway, Cathy and I discussed the new litter and everything just fell into place.

So there's my story and I'm sticking to it -- but will probably make it a little bit different for DH. Like maybe the puppy would have been put in a shelter if not for US.   Something to get his sympathy going for the new little girl. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You know -- like we just HAD to get her!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

When you ask Maggie about a puppy picture of Bella I thought then there must be a connection. 

I have a friend that told her husband I had a Malt here that I was trying to place and they were just keeping her until I could find her a home. Her husband got so attached to the pup that he told her to call me and tell me they'd like to keep her. Worked like a charm *TWO* times. :aktion033: She has Izzy and now Baby Girl LOL It worked so well that her SIL called me and ask if I needed to place another pup would I please give her a call. :brownbag: 

I can't wait until you get her! :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722612


> Yes -- I'm finally doing it -- I'm getting myself a new puppy. Here she is at 9 weeks -- weighing in at 1 pound 9 oz.
> 
> I'm hoping to get her around March 15th. Isn't she adorable???!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love.
> 
> ...



oh she's a darling . . .puppy's are just sooo precious . . . I bet you wished it was March already


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

COngratulations on such a precious addition! What fun it will be to see her grow up!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723304


> OK -- I lasted a day -- yes an entire day without telling you who the breeder is. Heck -- I lasted 4 weeks before telling you that I was getting a puppy but that was probably only because of Jerry being in the hospital. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You're right -- I can't keep a secret that long. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Awwwww I know Cha Cha maltese. I almost got a little girl from them when I was looking for a pup, and she was the cutest thing! Cathy was very nice! Good luck with your new little girl(and your hubby )


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 10 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723312


> When you ask Maggie about a puppy picture of Bella I thought then there must be a connection.
> 
> I have a friend that told her husband I had a Malt here that I was trying to place and they were just keeping her until I could find her a home. Her husband got so attached to the pup that he told her to call me and tell me they'd like to keep her. Worked like a charm *TWO* times. :aktion033: She has Izzy and now Baby Girl LOL It worked so well that her SIL called me and ask if I needed to place another pup would I please give her a call. :brownbag:
> 
> I can't wait until you get her! :wub:[/B]



Isn't it wonderful how gullible husbands are when it comes to Malts????? I got Bella as a favor (for I think I told him $300) but only to rehome her since the breeder was sick.........NOT......worked like a charm and he is in love. :wub: :wub: :wub: He did ask me after if my plan was for him to fall in love. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I like that -- we have to take her because Paula is so ill. Yep -- he'll buy that. And, of course, once I have her, he'll be in love with her as he is will all of our furbabies.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Lynn, she's adorable!!!! You'll have to post tons more pics when you bring her home!! Congratulations, you more than anybody, deserve her!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You girls are so devious!!!!!! :shocked: ....I like it!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 10 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723467


> You girls are so devious!!!!!! :shocked: ....I like it!!! [/B]


Oh, but Pat, I know that you ALWAYS tell Stan the "truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth." NOT, gf.  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

If we didn't come up with these "stories", the guys wouldn't have any fun in life at all. :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 10 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723312


> When you ask Maggie about a puppy picture of Bella I thought then there must be a connection.
> 
> I have a friend that told her husband I had a Malt here that I was trying to place and they were just keeping her until I could find her a home. Her husband got so attached to the pup that he told her to call me and tell me they'd like to keep her. Worked like a charm *TWO* times. :aktion033: She has Izzy and now Baby Girl LOL It worked so well that her SIL called me and ask if I needed to place another pup would I please give her a call. :brownbag:
> 
> I can't wait until you get her! :wub:[/B]



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723508


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 10 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723467





> You girls are so devious!!!!!! :shocked: ....I like it!!! [/B]


Oh, but Pat, I know that you ALWAYS tell Stan the "truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth." NOT, gf.  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

If we didn't come up with these "stories", the guys wouldn't have any fun in life at all. :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Please disregard the person behind the curtain :blush: ......we're talking about YOU right now!!! LOL :smrofl:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cute little baby!! :wub: 

I was going to guess Ta-Jon because of the black background.  

Congrats on your baby!! I can't wait to see her weekly pics.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Awww Lynn, she's so adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn, I am so VERY happy for you, congratulations!!!! She is a DOLL! And you are doing a wonderfully super thing to help Paula.

PLEASE, more photos, PLEASE!


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

she's so adorable! I'm really excited for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722612


> Yes -- I'm finally doing it -- I'm getting myself a new puppy. Here she is at 9 weeks -- weighing in at 1 pound 9 oz.
> 
> I'm hoping to get her around March 15th. Isn't she adorable???!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lynn, she is ADORABLE! :wub: 

To be honest with you, your new little love reminds me a lot of Dede's Katie. :wub: 

I wouldn't worry about Jerry. Look at how beautiful your baby looks now. She will melt his heart, for sure. :wub: 

Congratulations! :grouphug:


----------

